# Not-so-lucky charm



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.earthtimes.org/articles/...ky-for-malaysian-man-struck-by-lightning.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I bet that man was really annoyed for a fraction of a second before he fried, too.


----------

